# Strange sound- brakes or dust shield rubbing??? helppp



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

alright so ive had this problem that has gotten worse for like a month now. As I am driving in 1st or 2nd with little throttle (rolling even in neutral), i get this high pitched squeal coming from what seems to be my brakes (passanger side, im pretty sure the front wheel). As soon as i even apply the slightest pressure on the brake, it stops, but as soon as i let back off the break, it starts again. It is a different type squeal than a "need new pads" sound. 
I have searched around all over the net and vortex, and the only conclusion i came to is that it must be the dust shield rubbing the rotor. i bent all 4 shields away from all the rotors, and the sound has not subsided. I tried cleaning the dust buildup which was another possible culprit, didn't help either. Asked Ed from forcefed, who said floor it in nautral and slam the brakes, maybe some foreign object is wedged in my brake system somewhere. again, no luck. 
has anyone else SOLVED this problem- ive heard people post this problem before, but ive never found a DEFINITIVE solution. at this point im about to swap my whole brake setup (TT setup since i have a mk4 gli), but the brakes were redone not 7k miles ago. 
someone please help me bc i love my car and i love the attention i get from driving such a sweet ride- but not the attention that i get from the sounds it makes on the Long Island Expressway in stop and go during rush hour. 
sorry for the rant/long post, but enough is enough. thanks


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Strange sound- brakes or dust shield rubbing??? helppp (myfirstGLI)*

What pads and rotors did you put on 7k miles ago?
Were all the guide rails and pins cleaned and lubed during the brake service?
Is there a shim or ABS Anti-squeal compound on the pads?
It could just be the pads riding against the rotors. 
Does it still happen after you heat up the brakes? or is it just when the brakes are cold?
Are all the brake mounting fasteners tightened?


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

i would try anti squeal paste/gel as was mentioned above and see if that helps. Pads could be vibrating causing the noise.


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

im not sure about an antisqueal gel, i dont think there is any on the pads, and everything was an oem (for tt) replacement,no drilled rotors or aftermarket pads, just ceremic oems.... everything is tight and looks like its the brake mounting fasteners are on correctely, it happens usually after ive been driving for a while, which is why i assumed it was brake dust. im not sure about the rails/pins being lubed, however it was done at a reputable shop where i have always taken my cars.... what would make the pads vibrate other than being loose?


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

just another quick comment: the noise comes and goes. it isnt ALWAYS squealing, which is why i am so confused- it never makes any noise above 2nd gear, and it only occurs when i am goin less than id say... 20 mph. i would think that if any of the problems you guys have provided were true, it wouldnt come and go as it pleases. thanks for all the help... hope we can figure out what the deal is....
oh and if anyone on Long Island has any solutions feel free to lemme know and i would love to meet up and have you help me- just dont feel like spending 200$ in labor at a shop where they dont even fix the problem and suggest replacing the all rotors and pads for even more money....


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (myfirstGLI)*

A lot of brake noise can be linked back to the temperature of the brakes. The temperature of the brakes changes a lot as you drive the car, so this can account for the noise coming and going.
It is very possible that this noise is only present when the brakes are at a certain temperature, but not colder or hotter.
How were the brakes bed in? Is it possible one of the brakes didn't bed in completely, or got parked with the brakes really hot?


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*

I am really trying get everyone to understand that this noise NEVER occurs when braking in any form whatsoever. It happens when i am on the trottle.. driving slowly, foot Nowhere near the brake..... basically rolling slowly 20 mph or slower. i just dont get how bedding the brakes (which was done properly, i assure you) has anythign to do with a noise when the car is driving.


----------



## calituner (Aug 11, 2005)

customer came in with this exact problem yeaterday. (but on a ford focus). change the brake pads. you got some defective brake pad material. i know you said you did the brakes, factory pads and all. change them, this happens often. the anti squeal gel may help too so if you dont wanna replace the pads try that. but im sure its the pads.


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (myfirstGLI)*

The pads are almost always riding against or really close to the rotors. If there is any inconsistency between the pad and rotor it can vibrate and make noise. As mentioned above it could just be a bad set of pads. But air in the lines or a hot spot on one of the rotors can just as easily allow the pad to ride against the rotor and vibrate. 
Also, when you say OEM ceramics ... Do you mean you ordered them from the dealer? Or did you buy a ceramic pad that was made to fit the OEM brakes from another supplier? If so what brand?


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*

the oem audi tt rotors, ordered from a local brake shop, but its the oem part # for the exact rotors that come on the 04.5 gli


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (myfirstGLI)*

since i am going to change the pads, wht should i go with... maybe some hawk hps, hawk ceremics? red stuff? what do you guys suggest


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (myfirstGLI)*

I have used the Mintex Red Box pads as a stock replacement pad, and they work well. The Hawk HPS would be a mild upgrade from the stock pads, and would also be a very nice daily use pad.
I haven't personally used the other pads you mention, but any mild street pad from a reputable company should serve you well. Ate, Hawk, Mintex, and EBC have been my usual "go to" companies for brake products for years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FATANG!! (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Strange sound- brakes or dust shield rubbing??? helppp (myfirstGLI)*

You glazed your brakes. Stop riding the peddle and accelerating to stops.


----------



## myfirstGLI (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Strange sound- brakes or dust shield rubbing??? helppp (FATANG!!)*

bro, what are you talking about? i dont drive my car like an idiot, im not 16 years old... im almost 30, and you know, the wife wouldnt appreciate me accelerating into stops. im pretty sure i would be divorced, or even worse, nagged at...


----------

